# String escpapen für JavaScript, Datenbank, HTML



## Sanix (9. Jun 2006)

Wenn ihr verschiedene Strings aus einer Datenbank holt, die beliebige Zeichen enthalten können. Für ein Query ist der Killer zum Beispiel ein '. Dies tut auch weh bei Javascript  Aufrufen.
Ich habe mir jetzt funktionen geschrieben, welche ' durch 2 ' ersetzen. Jedoch hat man schlussendlich beim Javascript keine Chance mehr. Da dort " und ' Probleme machen und man muss sich für etwas entscheiden. Ich habe mir überlegt, ob man den String kodieren soll und nachher wieder dekodieren oder wie löst ihr das?

Hier noch ein Beispiel:

```
onclick='updRecord("US", "\"CARLSTADT, NJ 07072\"\'", "CARLSTADT")'
```

String "CARLSTADT, NJ 07072"'


----------



## LordSam (13. Jun 2006)

Von Apache/Jakarta gibt es eine Library die dafür nützliche Funktionen bereithält. In deinem Fall wäre sicher die StringEscapeUtils Klasse hilfreich.

Siehe: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/lang/


----------



## Sanix (16. Jun 2006)

Danke, ich schaus mir Mal an


----------

